# What is the name of this plant?



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi!
I have a little problem. I do not know what kind of plant is this:










The possibilities are Echinodorus martii or Aponogeton crispus. 
Thank you very much.
Bye,
Bruno.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I would say it is a Aponogeton cripus.


----------



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks you, trenac!!
Other responses?
Greetings.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I concur with trenac.
Aponogeton. Crispus...I believe.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep, Aponogeton cri*s*pus.

I think they sell these in petco as dry bulbs.


----------



## Brunoelanimal! (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks you very much. Then I closed the issue: The plant is an Aponogeton crispus.
Greetings!


----------

